# guess whos back..



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

back and better than ever...











and one more thing..










:banhump:


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Looks good bro... keep up the good work :thumbup:


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

beautiful....

but wheres the 200 front?


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Damn thats nice.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey, what brand wheels are those?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

very sleek lookin ride ya got there.......where at in PA you located?


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Lookin good. Smooth rims.


----------

